
Finally a Nomad - georgeproduct
Show HN:How to quit your job and become a digital nomad ️<p>We offer free hack-guides to becoming a digital nomad and are adding more valuable content on our blog, podcast, and the new book that is out for pre-order https:&#x2F;&#x2F;finallyanomad.launchaco.com :)
======
al2o3cr
Step 0: write a book about how to be a digital nomad

Step 1: spam about it

Step 2: PROFIT!!!!!

------
elmerfud
I've also heard I can become rich investing in real estate in my spare time.

